# roundover routing 18mm ply



## mkakk (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi, I've just joind in today.I have some basic knowledge of carpentry but nothing special like what I'm trying to do next.I would like to build a storage area(pigeon hole type) using 18mm ply with front edges rounded off .To do this I'd like to use use a router with a roundover bit on the edge of 18mm ply.I don't if it's possible to do this with good results.Any help is greatly appreaciated. Thank you


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Your project would look much nicer if you added some solid wood trim to the end of the plywood. This can be done with one of the specialized edge banding bit sets or with a 45° V bit that is 1" diameter or larger.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

mkakk said:


> Hi, I've just joind in today.I have some basic knowledge of carpentry but nothing special like what I'm trying to do next.I would like to build a storage area(pigeon hole type) using 18mm ply with front edges rounded off .To do this I'd like to use use a router with a roundover bit on the edge of 18mm ply.I don't if it's possible to do this with good results.Any help is greatly appreaciated. Thank you


Hi - Welcome to the forum
I agree, roundover is one of the easiest ways to give a piece a nice, finished look. It can be done either hand held or on a router table. If doing a handheld, a bearing guided bit would be a must have. I suppose an edge guide could be used but I wouldn't advise it for one not familiar with routers. If you are using a bearing guided bit you will want to choose a roundover with a radius less than half the thickness of your stock, otherwise your first pass will remove the bearing reference surface for the second pass. I am assuming you want to roundover both sides of the project, achieving something of a bullnose look. 
Would help if we had a few more specifics. This link may also be of some help to you
How to Use a Round-Over Router Bit | eHow.co.uk
If you could, please fill out some more information on your profile.. at least then we would know just what tools you have to work with.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

I also agree that a hard wood trim would look much better than a rounded over ply.

Even iron on edge banding would look better.......


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

I have done several pieces from Baltic Birch Marine grade ply, was 25mm though. I love the effect of the end of this wood, especially when varnished. I think it looks fine.
However, if you use any of the chinese imported junk, you will get a terrible look, voids and overlapping layers etc It would be much much better to do as already said and trim with hardwood.
The marine grade ply however is rather expensive here in the UK not sure about US.
hope this helps.
Just noticed you are in UK. Go to local woodyard NOT BandQ or any of the other big chain type places they all have the Chinese junk and ask specifically for MARINE GRADE ply.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Some like the look of plywood and some don't to me it's like putting your shorts/under wear over your pants/jeans we all wear them but they just don't look good as a pair pants covering them up ,after all the plywood is for support just like shorts.. 
==


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

It's possible to do with good results if you are using good plywood. If it's crap plywood, you'll have a lot of voids on the egde.
I vote for liking the edge of good plywood.


----------



## mkakk (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi,thank you everybody for taking interest and for a quick reply.Your advice is greatly appreciated.I like the idea of using hardwood to cover the ply edge,I think I'll try both options and see which one I prefer.Originally I wanted to use stained "beech" varnish on the flat surfaces and "jacobean" matt finish on the rounded edges.


----------

